
Ask HN: Courses, case studies, or books for system design interviews? - legerdemain
I&#x27;m looking for battle-tested prep materials for the system design round of a typical SWE interview. You know the format: &quot;design the back end for a scalable web crawler,&quot; &quot;outline how you&#x27;d build FB Messenger,&quot; and so on.<p>&quot;Grokking the System Design Interview&quot; by Design Gurus on the Educative site is a start and has helped me significantly, but their designs have a pretty distinctive character. Kleppmann&#x27;s DDIA is a good read, but focuses on the design of components, rather than end-to-end applications. Case studies in AOSA are generally too short and too specific to be useful.<p>What else out there is relatively complete (i.e., a whole narrative, not just fragmentary blog posts) and useful for actually designing systems, not just BSing in front of a dry-erase board?
======
ChristianGeek
Experience?

